

The most efficient way to tessellate circles in a square - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/june32014/index.html

======
stansmith
I think you have a typo, it should be 'loose' not 'lose'

~~~
squeakynick
Ooops, thanks. I'll correct it in the next couple of minutes.

~~~
squeakynick
fixed!

